# Women...



## jaizei (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R3tBY0VvrU&[/video]

Seriously?


----------



## dmmj (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry I am not touching this one.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 27, 2012)

This has GOT to be a joke... Please, let it be a joke.....


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 27, 2012)

Ummmm okay...


----------



## terryo (Jan 27, 2012)

No joke...I don't know where that was taken, or if's it's meant to be a joke, but they do have spa's in NY that do this.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 27, 2012)

*?*


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 27, 2012)

I have no words...really? Really? Jesus, I think the very least you can do with your day is save yourself the embarrassment of doing that by sending any money you EVER contemplated spending on a feather beaver toupee to starving Children in Africa.


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, but who are the ones really liking it? Hmmmmmm, MEN


----------



## jaizei (Jan 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> Okay, but who are the ones really liking it? Hmmmmmm, MEN



I think it's unfortunate, all the things women do "for men." 

Especially since most men could care less about all these things being done "for them."


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 27, 2012)

jaizei said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, but who are the ones really liking it? Hmmmmmm, MEN
> ...



*!*


----------



## wellington (Jan 27, 2012)

jaizei said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, but who are the ones really liking it? Hmmmmmm, MEN
> ...



Me too. I my world, you do for me, then I will think about doing for youHahaha


----------



## jojodesca (Jan 27, 2012)

yes it is real.....

it all started with the Vajazzle....remember the Bedazzler? well these are sticker backed jewels that women stick "down there"..it's a trend they started doing..idk why


----------



## bigred (Jan 27, 2012)

OK sign me up, I will take one ine the front and one in the back


----------



## terryo (Jan 27, 2012)

jojodesca said:


> yes it is real.....
> 
> it all started with the Vajazzle....remember the Bedazzler? well these are sticker backed jewels that women stick "down there"..it's a trend they started doing..idk why



Most of the jewels "down there" are piecing's. I know some women who have a heart made of up a bunch of little diamond piecings's in the shape of a heart, just above where the fake fur would be. There is some kind of a little round plate with a pointy thing sticking out and then the little diamond is screwed on to the pointy thingie. When it is done you only see a little heart made from doamonds. Looks sweet....but must be painfull.


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 27, 2012)

Ouch.


----------



## ascott (Jan 27, 2012)

I am still laughing about it being named the "peacock" for the vajayjay .....lol


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 28, 2012)

Can we throw an impromptu poll in here? How many of our male TFO members actually admit to LIKING this?? It takes a fair amount to render me speechless but..... WTF???


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2012)

terryo said:


> Most of the jewels "down there" are piecing's. I know some women who have a heart made of up a bunch of little diamond piecings's in the shape of a heart, just above where the fake fur would be. There is some kind of a little round plate with a pointy thing sticking out and then the little diamond is screwed on to the pointy thingie. When it is done you only see a little heart made from doamonds. Looks sweet....but must be painfull.



Ouch! Still the ones the men have done on their penis, seems much more painful.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Jan 28, 2012)

I have to agree with bubbles01...WTF!!! I like mine plain. Sorry.


----------



## jaizei (Jan 28, 2012)

terryo said:


> jojodesca said:
> 
> 
> > yes it is real.....
> ...



Though I have little doubt that there are some that have actual piercings (microdermal implants) where you described it, I would be willing to bet that most are more likely to be the vajazzle - those stick on jewels that last a week or two.


----------



## terryo (Jan 28, 2012)

jaizei said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> > jojodesca said:
> ...



You are probably right, but the one's that I know personally, have the real one's.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 28, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> feather beaver toupee


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jan 28, 2012)

Kristina said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> > feather beaver toupee



Yeah... I was pretty proud of that


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 30, 2012)

jaizei said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, but who are the ones really liking it? Hmmmmmm, MEN
> ...



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...that was supposed to be a secret! 

Seriously, it has never ceased to fascinate me how many women's self-esteem issues became a multi-million $$$ industry...took years to convince my wife and daughter that they really don't have to wear that stuff, and that there's nothing more beautiful to QUITE A FEW men than a woman with a clean face (Sorry, Revlon/Mary Kay/etc/)...



ShadowRancher said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowRancher said:
> ...



Great turn of a phrase!


----------



## Angi (Jan 30, 2012)

I had not heard of these fancy furs, feathers and jewels. I guess I am not up on the trends. It seems silly to me.


----------



## Zamric (Jan 30, 2012)

Fake fur doesn't do it for me...

...now a tank top and panties.......


of course, that is only THIS mans oppinion.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jan 30, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Fake fur doesn't do it for me...
> 
> ...now a tank top and panties.......
> 
> ...



I agree with you. its very weird. I like plain its is the way to go. its worked for centuries lol


----------



## Neltharion (Jan 30, 2012)

bubbles01 said:


> Can we throw an impromptu poll in here? How many of our male TFO members actually admit to LIKING this?? It takes a fair amount to render me speechless but..... WTF???



If I ever hooked up with a woman that had all of those feathers and other stuff decorating her private area, I think I would be laughing so hard that I would be unable to 'perform'.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 30, 2012)

OMG this is all to funny for me, I will pass on a woman wearing all the fancy fake stuff anywhere. Why shave it to add fake fur..... Just not for me...


----------

